# Cherche review Monster Beats Studio



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, étant très intéressé par les Monster Beats Studio By Dr Dre (ceux avec la réduction de bruit), je m'adresse à vous pour vous demander si vous connaissez des bon tests/essais de cette version ?
Tous les tests que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent sont très courts et ne me permettent pas de me faire une idée. Si quelqu'un possède ce modèle et veut bien me faire une review je suis preneur et je lui en serai très reconnaissant 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

En fait c'est bon je l'ai testé.


----------

